# Need Laptop for General Use Budget Rs 25000 /-



## Skyh3ck (Sep 29, 2015)

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

INR 25000


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

*

*

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen Or 

esktop Replacement; 17"+ screen





*
*IF possible  full HD screen, with good viewing angel


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 

General office and home use, MS office, internet browsing, music, movies and sometime light gaming  RTS or like that


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

Inter 5th Gen i3, 4 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD, full keyboard

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

nothing, only doesnt like the HP keyboard style


6) Anything else you would like to say?



Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) ) - - Full HD if Possible
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) ) -- - more better
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) ) -- online or from Mumbai shops


I will also be using Windows 10 and Ubuntu dual boot, so it should be compatible with both, budget can increase by couple of thousands, must have good warranty




*


----------



## Ironman (Sep 30, 2015)

If you go the AMD way
*www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-e5-55...nux-2gb-graph-nx-mlesi-001/p/itme7yjfbjtj7mym


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 1, 2015)

how about this one

[h=1]Lenovo G50-80 (80E5020VIN) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- DOS) (Black)[/h]at 25500 on snapdeal

Lenovo G50-80 (80E5020VIN) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- DOS) (Black) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com


also why snapdeal is selling vecy cheap compare to flipkart, are they authorised to sell lenovo, can i get extended warranty if i buy from snapdeal


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 4, 2015)

Any suggeations


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 11, 2015)

Any body out there


----------



## kunnusingh (Oct 12, 2015)

You can't get a i5 Laptop but If you assemble this yourself then it can be possible.

I am not sure because of I was purchased it 2 year ago but you can use google or search in Flipkart/Amazon.

Price of Amazon/Flipkart is Rs.1500 to Rs.2000 extra.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 17, 2015)

how about a Lenovo laptop with I3 5th gen, 4gb ram and 1tb hdd for 25k
[h=1][/h]
Lenovo G50-80 (80E5020VIN) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- DOS) (Black) - Buy Lenovo G50-80 (80E5020VIN) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- DOS) (Black) Online at Low Price in India -

Lenovo G50-80 (80E502Q8IH) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- DOS) (Black) - Buy Lenovo G50-80 (80E502Q8IH) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- DOS) (Black) Online at Low Price in India

what you guys, say, is this a good deal

- - - Updated - - -

is it good to buy at this price, please help


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 19, 2015)

Anyone not replying any more


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 24, 2015)

Well IMO you should go with the Lenovo G50-80 80E5020VIN 
this is better among the other options available


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 27, 2015)

ok guys i have few option now

i have a standard chartered card, and that will give me 10% discount on Flipkart

which one to choose from HP, Dell, Lenovo

which is good AMD A8, A10, Core i3 5th Gen, 4th Gen

how good is AMD A8 and A10 compare to i3


i have shortlisted below models, please suggest me best deal, will order tomorrow

Lenovo G50-80 (80E5020VIN) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- DOS) (Black) - Buy Lenovo G50-80 (80E5020VIN) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- DOS) (Black) Online at Low Price in India -


Lenovo G50-80 (80E502Q8IH) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- DOS) (Black) - Buy Lenovo G50-80 (80E502Q8IH) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- DOS) (Black) Online at Low Price in India

this one same as 1st in list 

Buy Lenovo G50 80E5020VIN 15.6-inch Laptop (i3-5010U/4 GB/1 TB/DOS/Integrated Graphics), (Black) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

*www.flipkart.com/hp-15-af114au-not...acker=ch_vn_laptop_promowidget_banner_1_image

*www.flipkart.com/hp-15-ac170tu-cor...acker=ch_vn_laptop_promowidget_banner_3_image



i am more intrested in 4 gb ram, 1 tb hdd, full keyboard, i like the lenovo one, but please give your words and suggest somthing you like

- - - Updated - - -

guys please reply


----------



## nrgmalik (Oct 27, 2015)

Buy the one with Intel i3 Processor.

Here are the links of pages with information regarding processors & their graphical capabilites.

(1) Intel i3-5010U (5th Gen) Intel i3-5010U Benchmark 

(2) AMD A8-7410 APU AMD A8-7410 APU Benchmark

(3) Intel HD 5500 Integrated Graphics present in Intel i3-5010U Intel HD 5500 Gaming Benchmark

(4) AMD Radeon R5 (Beema/Carrizo-L) Integrated Graphics present in AMD A8-7410 APU AMD Radeon R5 Gaming Benchmark

Cutting things short, Intel i3 is faster than AMD A8 & its integrated graphics are far superior than the AMD one, which you can confirm by visiting the links above yourself.

With Intel HD 5500 you will be able to play a game or two at low settings.

The laptops you have shortlisted, The difference between the ones on snapdeal is that the first one has i3-5010U Variant with the second one has i3-5005U variant of the same processor.

i3-5010U is 100Mhz faster than the i3-5005U. Here is a link for the same Intel-Core-i3-5010U-vs-Intel-Core-i3-5005U


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks, but now price increased by _almost 2 to 3 thousands


----------

